

Google Alerts don’t work anymore. - mvaxelaire
http://blog.mention.net/google-alerts-dont-work-anymore/

======
ok_craig
This isn't so much an informative news article as it is an advertisement.

~~~
mvaxelaire
Just wanted to share a good alternative to Google Alerts as more and more
people are complaining about it.

~~~
k3n
It's usually best to be honest about your intentions -- the title makes it
sound like an investigative piece, or at least a digression on the state of
the service, while the piece itself really is nothing but a "buy me" write-up.

In essence, you pulled a good old fashioned bait & switch.

------
nrinaudo
One of the things I like about Google Alerts is that you can get an RSS feed
on them - writing software that parses RSS is easy, writing software that
parses HTML emails not so much.

As far as I can tell, this solution doesn't offer any kind of programatic
access to the alerts, which is really a shame.

------
k3n
For those interested is an honest discussion about the state of Google Alerts,
I found this article to be very informative:

<http://thefinancialbrand.com/28346/google-alerts-broken/>

------
lemonkey
What's next, GMail?

~~~
tiboel
as long as they keep Google Search, I am happy :)

------
gmoore
i get very regular Google alerts....

